# Building a safe enclosure



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

I am planning a safe and secure enclosure for our 8 year old gal Sadie so that we may leave her for a few hours (up to a full day)without concern about destruction (description in my other post).

My plan is to convert a room off of our garage (about 10' x 10') which would then access an open pen. I am not satisfied with the safety or sturdiness of any of the typical dog pen (fence) panels I have found so far, so my plan is to fabricate panels from round steel tubing. Since I will be fabricating these panels, the dimensions and spacing of the tubing is whatever I decide it to be. As far as dimensions for the outside pen, I am thinking about maybe 10' x 20' with packed decomposed granite surface, but it can be larger. I would appreciate any recommendations on optimum spacing of the vertical "bars" (should it be too narrow to force her head through, or wide enough that she could not trap her head ? - I am thinking narrow is better) and best tubing diameter to minimize risk of injury. I would appreciate any suggestions before I start on this project.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Any tubing would have to be a lot smaller squares than her foot, as she is a climber. If not she may break a leg, and become hung by the leg until you return. It would also have to have the same size tubing across the top for the same reason. The bottom would have to be concrete, or she could dig out. You could put something over the concrete, but I wouldn't recommend using anything else as the last layer. Also all day, or a few hours is something you work towards, and I would want to start small,and work towards longer time periods. She might even break or wear down her teeth trying to escape.
If your just using vertical bars, I wouldn't use spaces any wider than her nose, and would still use a top on the kennel.
You also should consider that bigger does not make them feel safer. Some of them prefer smaller. You should also look into the breakaway collars, to keep her from hanging herself by the collar, and not have any tags that hang on her collar. You can add a flat name plate that rivets to the collar.


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

Yes, vertical tubing only (no horizontal bars). If I have 8 foot vertical only I would think that would be good without a top ? Closed room of course has a top and different horizontal surfaces to keep it interesting. I agree, a concrete perimeter footing is a good idea. Great suggestion on the breakaway collar.


----------

